# Want to try Windows 8 but...



## Anonymous1a (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello,

I want to try Windows 8's Release Preview but how will I get my Windows 7 version back, after I have finished checking it out? The Windows version I have is the one which came with the laptop when I purchased it and I don't have any discs or whatever. Due to obvious reasons, I don't want to use an illegal version of Windows and want that, after I check it out, since my version is original, I get the original back. Is there any way of doing this?


----------



## Rachel Miller (Aug 7, 2012)

you may try to contact your original version support service, see what they can do for you!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The best way to try out Windows 8 is to use a Virtual Machine How to Download and Install Windows 8 Into a Virtual Machine | PCWorld
Then you can delete the VM when you are done.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Most OEM systems with an OS recovery partition also give you the option of creating a set of recovery disks; this wouldn't be a bad idea in any case.


----------



## liamm (Jan 6, 2012)

I really think w8 is mainly an experiment, so i'll just stick with w7 for a while. Maybe until Windows 9


----------



## Anonymous1a (Aug 8, 2012)

MPR said:


> Most OEM systems with an OS recovery partition also give you the option of creating a set of recovery disks; this wouldn't be a bad idea in any case.


Ok, and how does this work and how do I create the recovery disk? All I can see is a C disk and nothing else...


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Recovery partitions are usually hidden. The manufacturer's website for most OEM systems with recovery partitions will have instructions on how to create a recovery disk set.

For example, for HP/Compaq:

Looking for Recovery Discs? - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------



## Techtip (Aug 11, 2012)

Currently i am using HP ProBook 4530s and my basic operating system is window 7. When I learned about Window 8. I tried to get it but it is costly. Is this possible to upgrade the Window 7 into Window 8. 

But Problem is that when I tried and unable to continue the window 8. How i will get back Window 7. 

Is there any solution of this Q?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

@TechTip, Windows 8 is still in Beta and you can download the Preview for Free, you shouldn't have to pay for it. There may be some changes by the time it is available for purchase in October. 
It is suggested to run Beta OS in a Virtual Machine as suggested in Post#3 so, if you don't like Windows 8 you can just delete the Virtual Windows 8 without harming Windows 7. Then when 8 comes out if you like it, you can Upgrade 7 to 8. 
Which should answer the questions "Why does 6 hate 7?".................."Because 7, 8, 9"


----------



## Techtip (Aug 11, 2012)

Is i need to pay for up gradation. When I am using the old product. Is need to pay for new product of same company like Window 7 to Window 8.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

liamm said:


> I really think w8 is mainly an experiment, so i'll just stick with w7 for a while. Maybe until Windows 9


I think you have the best idea as by then, all of the bugs should have been ironed out :grin: and by then, Win 7 will have become the modern day XP :smile:


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Techtip said:


> Is i need to pay for up gradation. When I am using the old product. Is need to pay for new product of same company like Window 7 to Window 8.


Of course you will need to pay for the upgrade. When has Windows ever been free? They are offering Windows 8 for $40 to people from Oct 26th, the release date, till Jan 31st.

Upgrade to Windows 8 Pro for $39.99

You are not using an old product, as Windows 7 is still supported and the OS that most people are still coding for. Since Windows 8 just got out of testing and announced for RTM stage, you will not be using an old product till that is the majority OS used. Considering Windows 7 just took over the market this year, 3 years after its release. I do not think you will be using an old product any time soon.


----------



## Techtip (Aug 11, 2012)

Can i use two operating systems like window 7 and window 8. My friend give me option to use two operating systems at a time. He told me that if we will use VMware. we are able to run two Operating system. 

Is this Possible.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

You can set up your system to multiboot different OS versions:

Can I have more than one operating system on my computer (multiboot)?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

SpunkFunk answered that in his earlier post number 9 which is the safest method


----------



## Techtip (Aug 11, 2012)

I want to know that which one is better. VMware or Multiboot ?

Can you suggest more


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

To multi boot, you must create a partition on the disk that the C: drive is located on or you have to buy another HDD to install Windows 8 on. If you are just test driving Windows 8 then VMware/Virtual PC are the way to go because a lot less can go wrong, and it is easy to get rid of. 
If you decide to multi-boot on a single disk, you would go to *Disk Management*, and shrink the* C: *drive leaving the space to the right of the *C:* drive* Unallocated Space. *Then you can* Create* a Partition for Windows 8. Obviously, shrinking the *C: *drive may fail, and when you install Windows 8 if you don't choose the new partition, it will overwrite the *C:* drive. If you successfully install Windows 8 to the new partition, when you decide to get rid of Windows 8, you have to delete the Windows 8 partition, and then rewrite the *boot file* ro remove Windows 8 from it.Then resize the C: drive again. So, for ease of use it's better to use* VMware* unless this is a permanent solution.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Multibooting and the use of a virtual machine (such as VMware) both have advantages and disadvantages. Which one will be better depends on the situation and what you wish to accomplish. But for someone with limited experience (someone who must ask which is better) VMware will usually be the best option. There is much less that can go wrong and operation is usually more flexible. Multibooting is generally best left to advanced users who understand the many implications. Many novice users have tried multibooting and got themselves into serious difficulties that are difficult to resolve.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Vmware as has been advised previously


----------



## Moraar (Aug 16, 2012)

Set up a new partition and install from that. If you don't like Win 8 then go back to 7. Delete partition and merge it back


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The safest method has been advised as running in vm no need for partitions


----------



## MercedesBMW (Aug 24, 2012)

I do agree with liamm. Windows 8 can just be an experience for now. I tried, but found there are many inconveniences. Maybe we could wait until October...or Windows 9...


----------



## Dartoe55 (Mar 29, 2012)

Don't even bother, windows 8 is COMPLETELY USELESS WITH OUT A TOUCH SCREEN. The OS is for a tablet, not a laptop or desktop. DON'T BOTHER!!!!!!!!!!L!L!!


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Plus the fact that Windows 8 ONLY comes in 64bit, no more 32bit


----------



## johhny-marshal (Sep 7, 2012)

Anonymous1a said:


> Hello,
> 
> I want to try Windows 8's Release Preview but how will I get my Windows 7 version back, after I have finished checking it out? The Windows version I have is the one which came with the laptop when I purchased it and I don't have any discs or whatever. Due to obvious reasons, I don't want to use an illegal version of Windows and want that, after I check it out, since my version is original, I get the original back. Is there any way of doing this?


It would be better if you do not upgrade to Windows 8 preview version over Win 7. You can use VMWare for creating a Win 8 installation. It will let you install Win 8 without even touching Win 7.


----------



## TechJunkie2007 (Nov 24, 2010)

I agree that you should use VMware to try your installation. Its free. Easier and when your done. Its just as easy to remove.. but if you want to run it on your actual hardware if you say its the original OEM install... do you still have the OEM recovery partition? That would factory install your windows 7. Also, the product key should be stamped on a Microsoft sticker on the bottom of the laptop its self or side of the PC. You could research if using a trial downloaded windows 7 from Microsoft and activation with your key... since you wouldn't be changing hardware, it may work... but a VM is easiest.


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

A1tecice said:


> Plus the fact that Windows 8 ONLY comes in 64bit, no more 32bit


Where did you hear that? There is a 32 Bit version available for all the Previews.

Download Windows 8 Release Preview

64-bit (x64) Download (3.3 GB) Sha 1 hash — 0xD76AD96773615E8C504F63564AF749469CFCCD57 

32-bit (x86) Download (2.5 GB) Sha 1 hash — 0x8BED436F0959E7120A44BF7C29FF0AA962BDEFC9 

Product Key: TK8TP-9JN6P-7X7WW-RFFTV-B7QPF

There is only 64 Bit available for the Server based OS's, but that has been like that since Server 2008, the version that was released along side of Windows 7. But there is and has been a 32 Bit version of the desktop version of Windows 8 since the Developer Preview.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Well said junior777


----------

